# budz



## joellovesweed (Jan 27, 2007)

some buds...


----------



## joellovesweed (Jan 27, 2007)

hmm where are the pics???


----------



## joellovesweed (Jan 27, 2007)

fgfdgfd


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2007)

*Nice nugz mang. Did you grow that? If so what strain? Fire it up. :smoke1: *


----------



## joellovesweed (Jan 28, 2007)

havent grown in a while want to soon again tho this is just some of budz i have been gettin its actually really good bud and i get it from my buddy and he gives me an O for only 50 bucks of this stuff


----------

